# Knicks Sign Ronnie Brewer



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> daldridgetnt Knicks continue to build backcourt, agreeing 2 terms with ex-Bull Ronnie Brewer on one-year deal, per source. Check the Hang Time Bkog soon.


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Good signing for them. They were in desperate need of a defensive wing player.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I like it too, though I hope he remembers how to shoot FTs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I like it - good move that will help them especially while Shumpert is out.

They still need an athletic big. Kenyon Martin would be huge for them, but I doubt they can land him.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

PG: Raymond Felton/ Jason Kidd/ Pablo Prigioni 
SG: Ronnie Brewer/ JR Smith/ Iman Shumpert(IR)
SF: Carmelo Anthony/ Steve Novak/ James White
PF: Amar'e Stoudemire/ Kurt Thomas
C: Tyson Chandler/ Marcus Camby


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I didnt understand coach Sloan decision to give-up on Ronnie Brewer when the (53-29) Utah Jazz had the perfect backcourt Tandem in Deron & Brewer. Funny how the followin season Sloan quits. 

Did the (50-16 record) Chicago Bulls GM Paxon lose-it this offseason by refusing to resign Ronnie Brewers qualifing offer of $4M? while letting Kover & CJ Watson go to the next team? 
Winning 50 games in a 66 game season with the NBA MVP player missing half of those games .. Chicago had a 13-Man Keeper roster this offseason. 

The Knicks got a lucky Rabbit-foot or a lucky-charm at getting "Ronnie Brewer" to sign on the roster. 
The resigning of inconsistant JR.Smith scared the Shiiiat out of me with Shump injured and Fields in a Raptors uniform. 
With JR.Smith being the best SG on the roster mean consistant loses by oponents guards exploiting Smith no-defensive effort in the 4th quarter. 

Here is our best 4 guard-rotation
PG-Kidd & PG-Pablo 
SG-Brewer & SG-Felton 
PG-Kidd & SG-Felton may turnout to be our best backcourt lineup for crunchtime. 
JR.Smith will have to give us some fastbreak points as a SF .. because we have some great defensive-rebounder passers in Camby & K.Thomas for lob-passing or hitting SG-Felton for a catch n pass to a running JR.Smith


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> HowardBeckNYT
> Knicks G Ronnie Brewer will be out 6 weeks after surgery for meniscus tear in left knee. Injury happened w/in last 2 weeks.
> 
> HowardBeckNYT
> Based on Brewer's rehab timeline, he would miss three preseason games but perhaps be back for the final two.


...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

........ :sigh:


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

That's fine, just gotta be healthy during the season.


----------

